# Forum Game: Count to a million



## megaminxwin (Feb 22, 2010)

Somebody had to do it...

All we have to do is count to a million together.

No double posting!

Sounds good? I'll start right now!

1


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

Might as well have made it say "lets all raise our post count pointlessly!" lol

But just to not be a party pooper.... 2 >.>


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 22, 2010)

3

Off topic post don't count in your post count...


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 22, 2010)

Really? It doesn't matter anyway. 

4


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

2.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> yeah... lol
> 
> 3



oops... forgive my noob moment please xD 4


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

1.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 1.



Zero?


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 22, 2010)

2 .


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > 1.
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

we are very good at counting

5!

But thoust can only count to three when holding the Holy Hand Grenade of Antiach!


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 22, 2010)

Minigoings... you START at 1 and go UP.

6 (dunpeal needs to edit to 5)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Minigoings... you START at 1 and go UP.
> 
> 6 (dunpeal needs to edit to 5)



1.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 22, 2010)

1,000,001


Ah crap.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Feb 22, 2010)

why don't we count with images? its funnier


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm at 2 now.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

Why don't we count Pi instead?


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 22, 2010)

AHHHH!!!!

1*8* (posts, that is)

I've decided to make it so you look at the amount of posts, add one, and that's what you should say. Got it?

EDIT: dunpeal, let's count to a million first. By that time, someone out there should... wait, what?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> AHHHH!!!!
> 
> 16 (posts, that is)
> 
> ...



I'll be honest, I think people are having more fun breaking the rules than following them... people these days. lol


----------



## Toad (Feb 22, 2010)

twelve.


----------



## Tomk (Feb 22, 2010)

7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm at 3...I think...maybe I should start over.

1.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I'm at 3...I think...maybe I should start over.
> 
> 1.



maybe you should count backwards!


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 22, 2010)

THANK you TomK.

24.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 22, 2010)

tweenty fivuh


----------



## Dene (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh dear someone please, close this thread.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm at 3...I think...maybe I should start over.
> ...



Good idea!!! 

1,000,000 bottles of CRC on the wall, 1,000,000 bottoles of CRC!!! Take one down, pass it around, 999,999 bottles of CRC on the wall!


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 22, 2010)

Mmm, it's gone mad.

27


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> Oh dear someone please, close this thread.



but... but.. its so full of useful info on cubing and such! (close it quick, hurry!)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear someone please, close this thread.
> ...



I'm getting pretty close to the end.

...999,999 bottles of CRC on the wall...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



not crc... miniC! much moar better


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ...999,999 bottles of CRC on the wall...
> ...



999,998 bottles of miniC on the wall?


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 22, 2010)

32 minigoings.. now you should post the number that comes after 32...

EDIT: Apparantly *I* can't count. 33


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



yes, its spray on miniC. It'll turn any cube into a miniC


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

31, because I'm counting down now, right?

EDIT: I need some of that!!!

"miniC in a bottle!!!"


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah... no.


----------

